# Working part time, signing on for other days



## eiregal

Hi, I hope someone can help me.  My employer is cutting another employee's hours and has asked me to check if that person is entitled to sign on for the days that he won't be working.  At the moment the person is working a four day week and not signing on for the fifth day.  They will have their hours cut to just three days a week, can they sign on for the remaining of the week?  The details I'm finding online gives info on JA but I presume he would be claiming JB which is based on insurance contributions.

Thanks.


----------



## mcb

You can claim for the days that you are not working BUT you must be able to work full time.  Social Welfare is based on a 6 day week so when your friend is reduced to 3 day week, they will be claiming for 3 days.

Need to go to Social Welfare, with ID, utility bill proving address and a letter from employer comfirming that days have been reduced.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## aoc

just happened to me, worked a 4 day week, which is considered full time by social welfare. Signed on last week as hours reduced to three day week. 


My idea of how it is calculated 197.80 /5 x2  = 79.12 i am entitled to, plus € 12.00 per child (i think this is dependant on oh working or not, you may be entitled to more).... am i incorrect??


----------



## mcb

Sorry AOC to be the bearer of bad news but the days are calculated at 197.80 / 6 as SW is based on a 6 day week. So for each day it works out approx 33.00.


----------



## gipimann

Rates will increase to 204.30 / 6 from Jan 2009 (budget increase).   Rates for Child Dependant increase to €26 (full rate) and €13 (half-rate).


----------



## aoc

oh right, more bad news!!. well, at least still hav gud job for other 3 days....

Does this also mean that i have to start looking for a full time job now, there is no consideration to the fact that maybe i like my job and would rather 3 days here than 5 somewhere else....


----------



## eiregal

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Silvergirl

You'll need to provide evidence to the SW that you are actually seeking employment for the other days, this can include applying for jobs on-line.


----------



## arnie

hi 
well i know someone who is claiming she only has 2 to 3 days prt time work and is not bothering to show up for work.... does her employer have to sign yellow forms if employee is not adhering to rules?


----------



## Welfarite

Are you saying that the employer is certifying her as working on days that she is not? Why would, he do this? why not sack her and get somebody who is willing to work?


----------



## mcb

arnie
The employer has to sign the yellow forms every week.  Basically on the yellow form you put an "X" or "O" beside the days of the weeks, whether you worked (O) or not worked(X).  The employer has to sign and date  the form as does the employee.  Also the employer is to put their company stamp on it too.

So is this person not working at all and her ex employer is signing the form or is she not working at all and forging the employers signature each week?


----------



## anglia1985

can i ask where the 197.80 comes into it? i have just got cut to 20 hours and will be claiming for 3 days, i have filled in all my paper work but the woman in the offices was not able to tell me what i would be intitled to? i will be claiming for monday, tues, weds, and have been working here since 2005. They asked for my 2006 p60 etc etc, Can any one explain as they were not the most helpful in my local SW office.


----------



## mcb

197.80 is for a full week on Job Seekers Benefit, so therefore you would not be working at all.

The Social Welfare base the working week on 6 days, so if you are going to be claiming for three days then it will be calculated as follows:

197.80/6 = what each day is worth and then multuply by 3.


----------



## anglia1985

Ahhhhh ( the penny drops!!!) thanks very much for that, is there a max amount of earnings i can make on the 3 days i do work, ie, can someone earn too much to quailify? If there is a cut off, do you know what it is?

These are prob silly questions but, honestly, the people in the office were of no assistance at all! I have worked since i finished school, so all i know of is my wages being in the bank, this is all very confusing!!!


----------



## mcb

Tell me about it anglia, I knew nothing about this until my days were cut and now I have been made redundant.

No I dont think there is any cut off point in relation to what you earn (but I could be wrong).

Did the Social Welfare explain to you what you need to do each week, that is, when the yellow slip has to be returned etc?


----------



## anglia1985

ahh your joking, i have to go in there once a week??? No, they didnt explain anything to me at all, they just threw some slips of paper across the counter at me, looking to get my employer to stamp them, (after spending 2hours in the q) and another 2hours just to drop the slips back in! Can you by any chance explain the procedure to me, if you have time, i would really appreciate it!


----------



## mcb

Well this is the way it worked for me, I am based in Dublin.

You get the yellow forms and you mark under the relevant days whether you worked or not, "X" = you didnt work and "O"= you did work (that info is on the yellow slip).  Your employer signs and dates the form as well as the company stamp and then you sign and date too.  The yellow slips have to be in by Thursday midday and then you get a cheque in the post the following Tuesday.  Outside the Social Welfare office there should be a little post box in the wall that you can put the slips into, therefore no queues.

If you have set working days as I did, I use to get my employer to sign etc a few slips at a time and drop them all around to the SW office, saves you going around each week.

Hope the above helps you a bit.  Any more queries let me know


----------



## anglia1985

Yeah, im based in dublin too, They gave me 4 weeks slips that have been filled in and dropped back. so they get me thru til late november? Do they post me those slips or how do i get them? Does it take long to get the first payment?


----------



## mcb

Hi anglia

The SW will post out the yellow forms to you, so you will never run out.  There should be no delay in the pay now seen as you have the slips.  So in by Thursay, payment by cheque to your house by Tuesday or could be Wednesday.


----------



## Welfarite

anglia1985 said:


> can i ask where the 197.80 comes into it? i have just got cut to 20 hours and will be claiming for 3 days, i have filled in all my paper work but the woman in the offices was not able to tell me what i would be intitled to? i will be claiming for monday, tues, weds, and have been working here since 2005. They asked for my 2006 p60 etc etc, Can any one explain as they were not the most helpful in my local SW office.


 
They could not tell you your entitlements until they see if you are qualified or not. That is why they asked for the 2006 p60, your payment will be based on that. 



anglia1985 said:


> ahh your joking, i have to go in there once a week??? No, they didnt explain anything to me at all, they just threw some slips of paper across the counter at me, looking to get my employer to stamp them, (after spending 2hours in the q) and another 2hours just to drop the slips back in! Can you by any chance explain the procedure to me, if you have time, i would really appreciate it!


 
Can I ask why you queued for another 2 hours to drop the slips back? Why not just hand/post them in as there is no interaction needed between you and the staff? That's what most people do.



anglia1985 said:


> Yeah, im based in dublin too, They gave me 4 weeks slips that have been filled in and dropped back. so they get me thru til late november? Do they post me those slips or how do i get them? Does it take long to get the first payment?


 
As you will know from your experience, the staff in SW local offices are very busy trying to deal with the huge increases in the Live Register. Some offices have 70% more customers and no extra resources (cutbacks of course) to deal with them. There are backlogs of up to three months in some offices in getting claims decided and first payment out.


----------



## kpj17

just so im clear here, if i was to go to a three day week, id be entitled to 3 days at approx 33 euro per day, so 99 euro, plus the dependant child which is somewhere around 20 euro, so 119, the wife is working so i presume i'd get nothing for her, this leaves me down roughly 80 euro for the 2 days but keeps me in a job until things get better, also cuts out 2 days of creche fees, definitely worth looking into, am i right in my calculations .. roughly even


----------



## Welfarite

kpj17 said:


> just so im clear here, if i was to go to a three day week, id be entitled to 3 days at approx 33 euro per day, so 99 euro, plus the dependant child which is somewhere around 20 euro, so 119, the wife is working so i presume i'd get nothing for her, this leaves me down roughly 80 euro for the 2 days but keeps me in a job until things get better, also cuts out 2 days of creche fees, definitely worth looking into, am i right in my calculations .. roughly even


 
A spouse of the claimant is only regarded as being wholly or mainly maintained by the claimant where the weekly income of that person does not exceed €100.00 per week. You can get an increase of €24.00 for each qualified child if you qualify for an increase for a qualified adult or if you are parenting alone. If you do not qualify for an increase for a qualified adult, you may get a half-rate qualified child increase, if your spouse or partner has income of €400 or less a week.
 see http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw19/sw19_sect6.html#6.1
also see here.


----------



## kpj17

thanks for that, at least your confirming what i thought already, the department e-mailed me back fairly quickly saying something similar, things are being rationalised in the office and this just might keep me in a job until things improve  ( hopefully )


----------



## peli

Hi everybody, i am new in this web so im not vry sure how it works and if sb can help me..
I am language teacher in some primary schools and after 2 years working in dublin i can finally be paid the periods of time that schools are closed (Mid-term, Christmas, summer...) that till now were kind of "obligatory holidays" cos i had to keep paying rent, food etc with no salary...
I only work 13h per week distributed from tues-friday, so i wonder if i can claim for the days that i dont work, or i should work 3 days maximun...do they have into account the hours per week or just the days??

My other question is i've been told that we are allowed to go on holidays 12 days, but is it per period of time there's no job or per year?? 
Thanks for your time


----------

